

Study Finds Alcohol Use And Anxiety Predict Facebook Use by College Students - jcr
http://munews.missouri.edu/news-releases/2013/0409-alcohol-use-anxiety-predict-facebook-use-by-college-students-mu-study-finds/

======
jcr
This seems to the the mentioned paper, but I haven't found a copy of it yet.

Clayton, R., Osborne, R., Miller, B., & Oberle, C. (2013). Loneliness,
Anxiousness, and Substance Use as Predictors of Facebook Use. Journal of
Computers in Human Behavior, 29, 687-693.

<http://dx.doi.org/10.1016/j.chb.2012.12.002>

